# Combat Controller/STO Killed in Green on Blue Attack



## amlove21 (Aug 26, 2015)

It has been a very, very hard year for AFSOC.

Families have been notified and the names will be released shortly.

2 NATO soldiers killed in attack in Afghanistan - CNN.com

Kabul, Afghanistan (CNN)Two NATO service members were killed Wednesday in southern Afghanistan after coming under fire from men wearing the uniforms of Afghan security forces.

NATO service members fired back, killing the attackers, the organization's Resolute Support Mission in Afghanistan said in a statement.

It didn't disclose the identities of the service members who were killed, saying that would be left to the relevant national authorities.

Afghan and NATO officials are still looking into the circumstances of the firefight, which took place early Wednesday at an Afghan security forces compound in the southern province of Helmand, the Resolute Support statement said.

It wasn't immediately clear if the attackers were members of the Afghan security forces or had obtained the uniforms by other means.

The Resolute Support Mission, which focuses on training and support of Afghan forces, replaced NATO's formal combat mission at the end of last year.


As of the end of May, it consisted of more than 13,000 troops from 40 different nations. The United States is the largest single contributor, with more than 6,000 service members.

Attacks against NATO's presence in the country are frequent.

Three American contractors with the mission were among at least a dozen people killed in a suicide bombing of a convoy in Kabul, the capital, on Saturday.

Earlier this month, an attack on a NATO coalition base in Kabul killed at least one American, a defense official told CNN.


----------



## pardus (Aug 26, 2015)

Fuck 

Condolences to all those left behind.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Just horrid news. Rest In God's Own Peace, Warriors. Thoughts and prayers out to those touched by this.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 26, 2015)

Fair winds for the surviving families.

Damn, that's harsh.  Fuck the fucking Afghans.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 26, 2015)

This really sucks. One of the injured SF is the grandson of a friend on another forum. The guy just got back in country after recovering from an IED and now is pretty serverely injured in this attack.

My condolences, thoughts and prayers out to the families affected, and the team members left behind.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 26, 2015)

Never trusted those fuckers...

RIP.


----------



## CDG (Aug 26, 2015)

RIP.  This sucks.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 26, 2015)

Rest In Peace! My condolences to their families.


----------



## Johca (Aug 26, 2015)

RIP


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 26, 2015)

Calm winds and blue skies brothers.
Valhalla awaits.


----------



## AWP (Aug 26, 2015)

Blue Skies.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 27, 2015)

Rest easy, men.  Blue Skies.


----------



## ZmanTX (Aug 27, 2015)

Fort Bragg airman killed in Afghanistan

"FORT BRAGG (WTVD) --
A Fort Bragg airman was among two U.S. special operations service members killed in Afghanistan Wednesday.

Staff Sergeant Forrest B. Sibley, 31, was shot and killed at a vehicle checkpoint near Camp Antonik, Afghanistan. He served with the 21st Special Tactics Squadron at Pope Army Airfield. A Florida-based airman, Captain Matthew Roland was also killed in the attack. He belonged to the 23rd Special Tactics Squadron.

Defense officials said two people wearing Afghan National Defense and Security Forces uniforms opened fire on the airmen. The shooters were shot and killed by NATO service members who returned fire.


"The losses of Matt and Forrest are a terrible blow to everyone who knew them," said Col. Wolfe Davidson, 24th Special Operations Wing commander in a release. "These two combat controllers were incredible warriors who not only volunteered to join our nation's Special Operations Forces, but earned their way to the tip of the spear in defense of our nation."

Sibley served as a combat controller with the 21st Special Tactics Squadron. The four-time Bronze medal recipient had deployed four times in seven years.

In a release, defense officials said both men were military qualified static line jumpers, free fall jumpers, combat scuba divers and qualified in joint terminal attack control.

"The risks that these men and their teammates endured in combat and in training are all too well known to the Special Tactics community, but it does not make this great loss any easier to bear," Davidson said. "We will honor Matt and Forrest for the legacy they left behind, embrace their families as our own, and thank them eternally for their ultimate sacrifice for American freedom."

Sibley is survived by his parents."


Rest in peace Gentlemen. Condolences to those left behind.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 27, 2015)

Blue skies and green fields eternal. 

Rest easy Brothers. 

~S~


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Rest in peace


----------



## 104TN (Aug 27, 2015)

Horrible loss.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 27, 2015)

Rest easy, gents.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 27, 2015)

Rest in peace gentlemen.  Thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## Dame (Aug 28, 2015)

Rest in God's peace.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 1, 2015)

As I mentioned above, the grandfather of one of the men injured  in this attack posts on another forum I follow.  It has been absolutely amazing to see how much the SF community seems to take care of its own - from the initial event all the way to the hospital here in the states.  Many surgeries to follow, but safe to say, the gentleman is never left alone.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Sep 13, 2015)

I know I'm late to the thread, but I had the privilege of attending their memorial service down range. I didn't realize until then, when they retired his call sign, that I had previously worked with Capt. Roland. 

Both of these men are true Americans and will be missed.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 24, 2015)

JedisonsDad said:


> I know I'm late to the thread, but I had the privilege of attending their memorial service down range. I didn't realize until then, when they retired his call sign, that I had previously worked with Capt. Roland.
> 
> Both of these men are true Americans and will be missed.


Thank you for this. I am glad you were there for them when we couldn't be.

My charge to you is this- always remember these men. Talk about them, whether you knew them or not. That's how we remember our friends. Raise a teary-eyed toast, share their story in passing. Anything. 

Telling their story keeps them in our lives.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 24, 2015)

I mentioned on the first page of this thread that one of the SF injured is the nephew of a friend from another forum - he has been posting the occasional update on Nick (took a round to the jaw during the attack and is currently at Walter Reed.  Forum members have asked about sending care packages, but the only thing the team has been asking for is snuff and k-cups for the Keurig machine - love to send more than that, but if it's coffee and snuff, then it's coffee and snuff.  I asked about sending them some 'good' cigars, but they declined - (the smell).  It was made known to me that should I make the same offer when they are stateside again...

Here is the most recent update:

_Nick asked specifically to thank the forum, and to tell you all that they had 20 packages waiting for them. 

He had his major reconstruction surgery Monday. We were up to see him yesterday. He is doing very well. LOTS of pain as they did the bone graft surgery at the same time.

Took a piece of bone from his hip and transplanted it to his jaw, added some steel pieces. His jaw is no longer wired shut, which is a great improvement for him as it makes his speech more understandable. 

One more surgery ahead, which is relatively minor, and get rid of the "trake" which is driving him crazy. 

He is still on the feeding tube for nourishment, but that should also some out pretty soon, as his mouth heals up from the surgery. 

He asked me to thank everyone here for their prayers, and for supporting the team.

Yes, he will be able to return to normal duty, but it will be a while. 

According to the docs, the worst pain will be from his hip where they took the bone for the graft.

His biggest frustration is that it will be so long to get back to the team and back to business.

He was REALLY thrilled to hear about all the packages sent to the team. Another SF guy has been with him for the last couple of days. They drive up from Bragg, with the blessing of the command structure. These guys are truly awesome in their support for each other, and for the families._

Nick's uncle is SO proud of his nephew - I remember when he got ready to head over there once prior, fair to say that the forum members had to give proud uncle a crash course on OPSEC/PERSEC - he is trying to get a pic of the team (heads blurred out) and sounds as if that might be forthcoming. 

There was a post on the details of the attack from Nick's perspective, but I am hesitant to post as  I am unsure of the rules here of posting such detail -


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> _He was REALLY thrilled to hear about all the packages sent to the team. Another SF guy has been with him for the last couple of days. They drive up from Bragg, with the blessing of the command structure. These guys are truly awesome in their support for each other, and for the families._



The entire SOF community is committed to supporting their injured and fallen brothers, it is a blessing for the guys who get injured.


----------

